# Image sizes for Web



## Don Kondra (Apr 25, 2010)

Greetings,

When dealing with Web site designers, is there a common file/image size they prefer ?

Seems the company I'm dealing with doesn't answer their phone on the weekend 

Cheers, Don


----------



## astrostu (Apr 25, 2010)

It completely depends upon the website's layout, whether it's fixed width, variable, if the image is for a sidebar, banner, etc.

For example, when I do images that are meant to be in the body of the text but off to the side witht he text flowing around it, I usually limit to 6" (432 px) wide or 8" (576 px) tall.   If you really want it bigger, I'll provide it as a clickable link to the bigger version.

For a banner-like image that you want to be wide enough for everyone in a non-fixed-width situation, you need to make it at least about 1000 px wide.  I did some research on this, looking for the latest stats on screen resolution folks use.


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond.

When I asked my client what size/format they required the answer was "jpeg"..

I'll talk to the web designers tomorrow 

Cheers, Don


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> Greetings,
> 
> When dealing with Web site designers, is there a common file/image size they prefer ?
> 
> ...



yes, maybe I'm late - but it's entirely up to a web company)


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 26, 2010)

Whether selling to a portrait/wedding client or to a commercial client, I typically give them the full resolution file.  That way, they have the best possible file for their use...no fuss, no muss.

This eliminates the issue/problem of trying to figure out which size they want/need and trying to figure out a different price for a 'half size' image etc.  
Full size, full price...done deal.


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Mike,

I heard back this morning, they want full size jpeg's...

Cheers, Don


----------



## jt69 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rule of thumb on photos for web, is not so much the dimension , a 5x7 or 8x10 will be fine for the web designer I think what you need to take in consideration is the DPI, scale it down to 72dpi, this way it's light on size and does not take long to load. The web designer will re size the photo as need it.


----------

